# Seacure?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What's actually in it? I know I'm foggy this am, but can't seem to see ingredients other than it's a sea based protein. Make sure Anne that you find out sodium levels.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Here's what I've found so far, from searching sources other than the manufacturers, which makes me suspicious:

*Seacure Powder*

*Ingredients* - Fish Protein Hydrolyzed Condensed (Pacific Whiting), Natural Flavor

*Guaranteed Analysis*
Protein (min) 60%
Fat (min) 2%
Fiber (max) 5%
Moisture (max) 9%

*Seacure Chewable Tablets*

*Ingredients* - Fish Protein Hydrolized Condensed (Pacific Whiting), Natural Flavor, Magnesium Stearate, Calcium Citrate, Wheat Bran

*Guaranteed Analysis*
Protein (min) 60%
Fat (min) 2%
Fiber (max) 5%
Moisture (max) 9%

Natural flavor could be anything, including sodium, which Toby does not need. He does not have any known allergies to wheat or fish.

The other thing that bothers me is they claim it cures everything, and since it's a "natural supplement" it's not subject to FDA requirements regarding labeling, ingredients and advertising. Here's what another website claims it helps:

Health care practitioners report success with Seacure in a wide spectrum of applications.

Chronic Diarrhea
Ulcerative Colitis
Inflammatory Bowel Disease
Malabsorption (Leaky Gut) Syndrome
Enteric Nutrition for Surgical Patients
Protein Intolerance
Wound Healing
Chemotherapy Support
They also claim it works for humans as well. 

If anyone has used this product please post what you thought about it. Thanks!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Personally, I'd pass.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm looking for someone who actually used this stuff and if they saw results. I'm looking to see if it might help Toby's enzyme insufficiency insofar as cobalamin and folate.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I did a little more digging into this supplement. Very interesting. 

The Whole Dog Journal first reported about this supplement in April 2003 and stated it was developed by scientists at the University of Uruguay with the assistance of the US National Academy of Sciences to help starving children with a fermenting process that predigested white fish, creating a highly digestible protein source. Interestingly enough, the company that brought it here to the US states on its website that "during the 1960s researchers at the Fisheries research Institute of the Republic of Uruguay, worked to perfect a "fermentation" technology that would readily convert available fish into a highly-absorbable protein concentrate. A multi-disciplinary team comprised of food technologists, microbiologists, nutritionists and engineers finally made the critical breakthrough. 
The formula became widely used by physicians in Uruguay and adjacent countries during the 1970's and into the 1980's. It was recognized and approved for clinical use by the Ministry of Health and the National Medical Association of Uruguay. But its usage never really extended beyond South America. When the key developer of the technology passed away some ten years ago, production stopped. " One of the US scientists involved in the development brought it back to the states.

I didn't find too much else out by looking at some natural pet care books I keep at home, except for one book that mentioned it is rich in amino acids, peptides and is easily assimilated. It's also hypoallergenic. It states it's recommended for people and all ages of pets for speeding wound healing, boosting immunity, improving digestion and relieving joint pain. It goes on to assert that pet owners and veterinarians reported success in immune function, joint flexibility, digestion, allergies, wound healing, stamina and behavior. 

I didn't find too much else of relevance, but laughed when I saw a thread from 2003 on a boxer forum where the OP was basically relaying her initial distrust with the marketing hype, calling it like an informercial. She bought some and sent it to her sister to use on a boxer with severe allergies and later posted her sister saw marked improvement.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I first read about Seacure 5 or 6 years ago. I think that was in a book titled_ Foods that Make You Fat_, which is about food allergies. Seacure was recommended to help the body heal from intestinal problems that result from too many antibiotics. I was never able to find Seacure, but would have taken it myself based on all that I read. I'll see if I can find that reference again and get back to you.

Lucy


----------



## Colorwolf (Feb 21, 2011)

At first when i saw the title i thought it was a cure for seasickness 
But then when i read it, now i think its a nutritional product.
Honestly i'm not sure what it is. But seeing the ingredients, i don't think i might use it.
Anyone has used this product and what are the good and bad points?


----------

